# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  new find at the thrift store

## hayshaker

the other day i was at the thrift store and found the neatist little nylon pouch
it was a case for a electric shaver for 2bucks i threw out the shaver and brush.
now i have a nice lil, pouch to make into a small edc pouch.it even has a belt loop as well.
black and has a few insinde compartments. thirft stores can really have some deals sometimes
you just have to go often. has any found any nice finds of things to use for camping and such?

----------


## Walter2

Nice find! Most of my favorat clothing comes from thrift stores.
I also enjoy pawn shops.

----------


## hunter63

I'm a yard/garage/rummage/flea market sale guy..........and find it hard to walk past a pouch, bag, pack, old knives, tools and cook ware.

The old flip phone pouch (LOL I still carry one) fits a 10/22 magazine very well.....

Best find a bunch of year ago was 10 simple nylon fanny packs, $.10 cents each.....gave many away, but my "take dog for walk rubber gloves/plastic bags" bag is still in use....as well a one for the metal detector stuff, probes, trowel, sifter.....

----------


## hayshaker

garage sale season is just around the corner

----------


## kyratshooter

In my area the thrift stores think they are in the same league as retail and charge the same.

Every item in the store is donated at no cost and they mark these items at full retail.

No bargains around here.

Its a racket.

----------


## MrFixIt

Couple of weeks ago I scored a GoreTex jacket, wool sweater, and a small leather purse (yep, a purse).
Paid $8 and some change.

----------


## Lamewolf

I recently bought a new Bushnell scope at the local Goodwill store for 10 bucks - still sealed in the original package !  Also picked up a couple of small tackle boxes with new tackle in them for 50 cents each, these were the type that come packed with a rod and reel but I got the boxes and tackle only.  Used them to help stock up for the grandkids.

I also make it a habit to look at the old kitchen knives in case there are some Old Hickory knives hiding in there - have picked those up before for a couple bucks each.

----------


## hunter63

> Couple of weeks ago I scored a GoreTex jacket, wool sweater, and a small leather purse (yep, a purse).
> Paid $8 and some change.


Psssst...leather purses and pouches make really good raw material for possible bags and belt pouches.
"Boulevard buffalo".....leather couches and chairs on the curb are also wonderful materials.

----------


## Rick

You threw out the shaver and brush?! Dig those out of the trash. You can redonate them and take the tax write off. Then you come out paying like a -$15 for the pouch!

----------


## richbat

As far as pouches and just about any essential you need check out you Dollar Stores,they have multitudes of things you can use and the price is right to.

----------

